

How to Implement Color Search - aytekin
https://medium.com/jotform-form-builder/how-to-implement-color-search-96698bb5c659

======
leichtgewicht
I have been working on color search before and there are a few things they did
implement in a suboptimal fashion at best. For one I would choose
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lab_color_space](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lab_color_space)
or
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIECAM02](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIECAM02)

These colorspaces are made for similarity search. Additionally I would use a
CNN
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-nearest_neighbors_algorithm#C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-nearest_neighbors_algorithm#CNN_for_data_reduction)

